# Hog hunting with Airedales #2



## scottcain (Sep 26, 2012)

More to come.....


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 26, 2012)

Thought them Airedales was bad rough,by the pics they look like they got a lot of bark


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 27, 2012)

Great looking dogs and hogs. Richard


----------



## scandmx5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful dog you have Scott. I had an Airedale I got for my 8th birthday and had her till I was 22. Best dog we ever had... loyal, obedient, and protective.


----------



## scottcain (Sep 27, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Thought them Airedales was bad rough,by the pics they look like they got a lot of bark


This reply is for Hogdogtw008

My dogs hunt bear and hog. A bad bear will teach a dog to stand back and bay. If they don't learn that lesson they are DEAD. A smart dog learns to only hit the bear when it trys to run. If you have never seen a bear run a dog 50-60 yards through the woods, catch and kill him then you would not know why these dogs stand back when the game has stopped running.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 27, 2012)

We catch hogs not run them ,,not bears !!!and running along the back of them or behind them don't cut it.
And I wasn't talking about bear neither was this post was it?
I was just stating what was in the pics


----------



## scottcain (Sep 27, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Here's you a free lesson.
> You see we catch hogs not run them ,,not bears !!!and running along the back of them or behind them don't cut it.
> And I wasn't talking about bear neither was this post was it?
> I was just stating what was in the pics


You were stating what was in the pictures, I was stating why it is that way.  I would be more than happy to take you hunting with me and see how rough your dogs are on the rough game in my country.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 27, 2012)

scottcain said:


> You were stating what was in the pictures, I was stating why it is that way.  I would be more than happy to take you hunting with me and see how rough your dogs are on the rough game in my country.



What happen to them "Appalachian mountain dogs" or them "leopard dogs"?


----------



## scottcain (Sep 27, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> My friend this post wasn't about my dogs was it?
> 
> "Airedales" I think it was.what happen to them "Appalachian mountain dogs" or them "leopard dogs"?


Still have them and they are great dogs!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 27, 2012)

O didn't see them in any of them pics.

Did see one tri colored dog


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Here we go back on the world wide web.
> 
> I bet by now your scratching your head?
> 
> ...



I spent time today cleaning up this thread so it could be place back out here.  Play nicely!  Knock off the sarcasm.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Great pix, you don't see anything like this in Kansas!


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Here we go back on the world wide web.
> 
> I bet by now your scratching your head?
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronnie T for commenting on his sarcasm!


----------



## Canon (Sep 29, 2012)

How far these dogs hunt out in no sign? How big of a hog will they catch by them selves?and what is an Appalachian Mountain Dog?


----------



## scottcain (Sep 29, 2012)

Canon said:


> How far these dogs hunt out in no sign? How big of a hog will they catch by them selves?and what is an Appalachian Mountain Dog?


My Airedales will average about 400 yards in no sign. Longer they hunt, deeper they go 3/4 of a mile is not unusual.  The story on the Appalachian Mountain Dogs...they were originally half Old English Black and Tan terrier (now extinct) and the native Carolina Dog.  I'm sure thru the years other dogs have been added but that was the original cross.


----------



## scottcain (Sep 29, 2012)

scottcain said:


> Originally Posted by hogdogtw008
> Here we go back on the world wide web.
> 
> I bet by now your scratching your head?
> ...


I stand behind every dog deal I have ever made.  Please contact me if there is a problem.  In the past 30 years I have not gotten where I am by engaging in bad business.
Thank you,
Scott


----------



## Canon (Sep 29, 2012)

With the average being 400, would you say they are close to med rang? You just don't see any Airedales for hunting most are pets, its interesting. How big of a hog will your best dog catch by itself? 

The Appalachian Mountain Dogs, I've never heard of. Where did yours come from. I'd like to see pictures. How far do they hunt out. How big are they?


----------



## scottcain (Sep 29, 2012)

*airedales*

thats got alot to do with the dog and hog. And if they have been run on bear.Biggest for my dogs prob 230-250 but that was after he had worked the hog down. i can give u all info on mt dogs and some numbers of people who still raise them .send me pm with your number.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 29, 2012)

scottcain said:


> I stand behind every dog deal I have ever made.  Please contact me if there is a problem.  In the past 30 years I have not gotten where I am by engaging in bad business.
> Thank you,
> Scott


Pm sent


----------



## Canon (Sep 29, 2012)

scottcain said:


> thats got alot to do with the dog and hog. And if they have been run on bear.Biggest for my dogs prob 230-250 but that was after he had worked the hog down. i can give u all info on mt dogs and some numbers of people who still raise them .send me pm with your number.


yea, I know it has to do with the hog but on average what size would they just run in there and catch like a bulldog. Most all bay dogs will catch after they work a hog down, that's normal. I've seen Jack Russells and Paterdales run in and catch and size didn't mater.  I figured Airedales would be the same, just a bigger version.

Back to the Appalachian Mountain Dogs, you said these came from old lines that are extinct now. So that would mean that these have been around a long time. I Googled them and didn't find anything. I'd like to see some pictures of yours. How big are they? How far to they get out and hunt? What colors are they? What game are they primarily bred for?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 29, 2012)

I am not trying to start anything but why are Airedales the only dog in the hunting reg's that's banned?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 30, 2012)

cause they are bad!


----------



## pollock (Oct 5, 2012)

*airdale*

iv hunted with ol sweet travis the dog in the pics  you better bet your sweet behind when we get on Any size game that sucker is  in there wide open if not the one who found it first


----------



## scottcain (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that has picked up their Airedales!


----------



## Canon (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon said:


> Back to the Appalachian Mountain Dogs, you said these came from old lines that are extinct now. So that would mean that these have been around a long time. I Googled them and didn't find anything. I'd like to see some pictures of yours. How big are they? How far to they get out and hunt? What colors are they? What game are they primarily bred for?


Smoke and mirrors don't work on real dog men


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 24, 2012)

Canon said:


> Smoke and mirrors don't work on real dog men



I feel sorry for the people this smoke show fooled into buying this breed for hogdogs but to each his own.i knew this thread was up to something and it was dog peddling.would have been better off not posting back thanks to those who picked up there dogs.looks like hogdogtw008 may have been right.


----------



## buddylee (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought the same. Pretty smart marketing.


----------

